# Two shots, two grins.



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

So I took my USPc .40 to the range yesterday and set up two targets on the cardboard, and wheeled it out to the 21' mark. I took a 'warm-up' shot at the left target to reacquire myself with the gun since it had been a few months since I last shot it. I didn't see the hole in the paper... did I just get a bullseye? Thinking I had I focused on the right target and squeezed off round number two. Again, couldn't see the hole in the paper. Wheeled the targets in and found the first shot was indeed a bullseye and not a single part of the hole was outside the gray. Nice! Then I look at the right target and saw it couldn't have been a more perfect bullseye. I couldn't believe it... two in a row, first two shots, the first only bettered by the second. 298 rounds later I left a happy camper. :mrgreen:

That gray bullseye is the exact size of a penny, for reference.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Great shooting.

Wish I could do as good routinely.


----------



## hbski (Dec 30, 2008)

nice!


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

TOF said:


> Wish I could do as good routinely.


+1 rayer:


----------



## Hayuya (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice shooting!


----------

